# When to harvest?? too cold??



## WrEkkED (Sep 11, 2011)

I have some Ak47 x Skunk#1 going outsideand they are calling for it to get down to 3 degrees overnight in a few days. I'm not sure it will frost but it may. Do I have to harvest after that regardless that they shouldnt be done till mid october?

Or should I be harvesting this time of year up here? (I'm in Canada - not too far North)


----------



## pcduck (Sep 11, 2011)

Many strains can handle a couple of mild frosts before showing signs of frost damage. Really depends on the strain and how cold it gets and for how many consecutive days of frost


----------



## moaky (Sep 11, 2011)

defenitly 3C should be fine.  what are you going by that your harvesting in mid october?


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31809 a good thread on frost wrekked


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2011)

If possible, cover them to protect them from the frost.  What are your regular night time temps getting?  When temps get down below 60F, plants pretty much cease to grow.  Do you have enough warm weather to finish?


----------



## WrEkkED (Sep 16, 2011)

Yea 3C. It's sopposed to warm up again it was just for 2 nights that it got to 4c and then 3c. It gets above 60f during the day but not by much. The coldest in the next 10 day forcast is 44f over night and all over 60 during the day.

The strain report itself sais to harvest second week of october. I'm thinking I should probably pull them around the 1st. 

I can't go back and forth to the plants. Once I go back there I'm pulling them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> The strain report itself sais to harvest second week of october. I'm thinking I should probably pull them around the 1st.



This is only a very very general guideline.  There are too many variable to really use this as any kind of guideline.  I am always surprised when they give you outdoor harvest estimates as so much depends on your location.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 16, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is only a very very general guideline.  There are too many variable to really use this as any kind of guideline.  I am always surprised when they give you *outdoor harvest estimates as so much depends on your location*.


 
:yeahthat: :goodposting:   Exactly.  How do they know? 

Those are some pretty cool temps- you're not getting much growth with it that cold.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty chilly.  It can't be good for the girls.


----------



## WrEkkED (Sep 18, 2011)

So I should pull them out next weekend then?

I just thought that they needed the time to rippen. I know everybody around here harvested their indicas last weekend.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> So I should pull them out next weekend then?
> 
> I just thought that they needed the time to rippen. I know everybody around here harvested their indicas last weekend.



Are they ready?  I would wait as long as I could if the trichs are not showing that the plant is ready.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 18, 2011)

Any way to possibly put up a makeshift grow "tent" type greenhouse around them?


----------



## WrEkkED (Sep 18, 2011)

No, they are about a mile into the forest. I have to climb a cliff and ya its not easy lol.

The weather forcast has actually gone up and it's not looking too bad. When I asked a friend who lives 2 hours north of my plot and he said that they should be done first week of October up here but he said if it frosts depending on the damage it has to be pulled anyways.

The coldest night is tonight at 49 with daytime highs hitting around the mid to upper 60's.


----------



## Hick (Sep 19, 2011)

a picture that I like to throw up in these 'cold weather' threads... while I'm sure the snow didn't do them any 'good', they did go another 10 days or so before harvest.


----------



## Sparda (Sep 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> a picture that I like to throw up in these 'cold weather' threads... while I'm sure the snow didn't do them any 'good', they did go another 10 days or so before harvest.



Lol that is a cool picture though to be honest.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 19, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> No, they are about a mile into the forest. I have to climb a cliff and ya its not easy lol.
> 
> The weather forcast has actually gone up and it's not looking too bad. When I asked a friend who lives 2 hours north of my plot and he said that they should be done first week of October up here but he said if it frosts depending on the damage it has to be pulled anyways.
> 
> The coldest night is tonight at 49 with daytime highs hitting around the mid to upper 60's.




Only takes some plastic and sticks for a very crude tent.....


----------



## rebel (Oct 8, 2011)

hick, did u grow that ? bet it was a big sativa to go til the snows flying.


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2011)

rebel said:
			
		

> hick, did u grow that ? bet it was a big sativa to go til the snows flying.



yep rebel, that was mine.  October 10  few yrs back.  just a hybrid that went a lil longer.
I had snow yesterday as well and temps 'right at' freezing. One OD still standing. 
  First week of October, I can count on frost warnings. I tented a cpl of sat' doms once, that ran till almost Nov.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cold affected plants grow few calyxes but still frosts up with resin.


----------

